# 2 Issues with Wusthof Classic Ikon Knives: Scratched & Rust



## jes269 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have two issues with my Wusthof Classic Ikon knives.

1. About a year ago, I used the hard side of what was ostensibly a scratch-safe sponge, on my chef's knife, and it scratched up one side of it. This doesn't affect its use and it's not immediately visible unless you know it's there, but it does bother me. Is there anything that can be done about this?

2. My paring knife is only a month or two old, but I believe I left it in a plate filled with water, in my sink, for a few hours, and now there is rusting on the handleparticularly in the areas around the rivets and between the tang and the handle, at the rear. Rubbing with soap doesn't help much. What's safe to clean it with?

Thanks!


----------



## chinacats (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome! I would just use wet/dry sandpaper, but the experts will likely be more helpful.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome. 
+1 to what chinacats said. Go to Walmart and get some varying grit automotive wet/dry sandpaper. Maybe 400, 800 and 2000? Start with the lower grit and progress through to the higher ones. This should remove those pesky scratches. For the rivets, try some abrasive cleaner like comet or barkeepers friend. Maybe even Flitz. 
Always keep your knives clean and dry to avoid further problems. Even if they are stainless, treat them like they are not.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 14, 2012)

unless you are experienced with sanding things, i rather imagine you'll get results worse than just living with the scratches. the first few times i refinished a knife blade, i was quite disappointed by the results. knives are tools, they are going to get scratches. it used to bother me a lot, now i basically only refinish after thinning a knife. bar keeper's friend will get rid of the rust.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 14, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> unless you are experienced with sanding things, i rather imagine you'll get results worse than just living with the scratches. the first few times i refinished a knife blade, i was quite disappointed by the results. knives are tools, they are going to get scratches. it used to bother me a lot, now i basically only refinish after thinning a knife. bar keeper's friend will get rid of the rust.



lus1:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 14, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Welcome.
> Always keep your knives clean and dry to avoid further problems. Even if they are stainless, treat them like they are not.



+1
It's going to difficult removing rust off of handles, but as others have said something abrasive will work fine. Comet and a wine cork can work some wonders for minor rusting too.


----------



## daveb (Nov 14, 2012)

Before getting out the sandpaper and elbow grease you should try returning the knives to the retailer you bought them from. They usually have very liberal return policies on Wusties, Henckels, etc - one of the reasons you pay $100 for a $50 knife.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 14, 2012)

For the rust, baking soda and a toothbrush is quick and easy.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 14, 2012)

Even if you only scratched one side of the knife, just remember that what ever you do to one side of the blade with the sandpaper you have to do to the other in order to have an even finish. You will never get it back to the factory finish but you can get it close. The good news is the ikons are so soft you can easily scratch out the scratches with the sandpaper.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 15, 2012)

I've used jewelers rouge with a dense sponge or rubber block to polish blades . I've also purchased one micron and .5 micron pastes and sprays for stropping that also worked well for polishing with hard rubber and small fine grit stones. I got this great suggestion from a pro sharpener on another forum. Go slow and be patient.


----------

